
Bitcoin Surpasses $10,700 - doener
https://usethebitcoin.com/bitcoin-surpasses-10700-as-vaneck-starts-offering-limited-bitcoin-etf-to-institutions/
======
sarcasmatwork
This is not news...

~~~
rvz
Indeed. £10k for the price for 1 Bitcoin is the new normal.

